# TA cannot get SDV channels



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

I have had trouble with the Cox TA (STA-1520) for years.


Now I can Get 0 SDV channels despite manually resetting TA 4x!

Last couple years I put it in a timer to power off for 4 minutes @ 7 AM & back on 7:04 AM. Last month or so I still lose my SDV Chanels by mid-late evening. So, occasionally I will manually reset:
Tuning Adapter Reset:
1. Unplug the USB of the TA to the TiVo
2. Unplug the AC to the TA (not the TiVo)
3. Wait three minutes
4. Plug in the Power to the TA BUT NOT the USB
5. Wait three minutes. The TA should on its own acquire its IP address (changes in the rate of flashing of the green led from slow to fast).
6. Plug in the USB to the TA from the TiVo

I always also restart the TiVo & force a communication with the host.

I had actually replaced the TA, power supply & POE filter 1-2019 but Cox does not have new ones just used. Claim that it is no longer being manufactured.
At the time the issue was different. It would not stop booting & the light always was blinking & TiVo did not recognize that a TA was connected.

Now for 2 days, TiVo does recognize that a TA is connected & the Diagnostics page shows this. Green light on TA is on & steady.
I even removed POE filter, no help. Double checked Coax connections.

FYI Here are my SDV channels in Phoenix. I verified by unplugging both power & USB from TA & scrolled through ALL my channels & these are the SDV Channels 
SDV:

1101
1102
1103
1105
1114
1125
1126
1143
1158
1300
1318
1360
1361
1362
1363
1364
1365
1366
1368
1370
1372
1374
1380
1388
1389

NOT SDV, work with TA disconnected!
1104
1106
1113
1124
1127
1130
1145
1180
1182
1187
1305
1341 
1377
1385
1387
1390

Any suggestions b4 I waste a bunch of time with clueless Cox reps?


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

While I have never had an issue with my Roamios recognizing my TA’s after rebooting them, I always have issues with my Bolt. 

What I do is unplug the TA from the TiVo, let TiVo tell me there is no TA, then reboot the TA, wait for it to go steady green and then reconnect it to the Tivo(I sometimes reboot the TiVo while waiting for the TA to reboot too). This always seems to work. 

This is why I cannot put my Bolt’s TA on a timer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Please post your location.

I’m puzzled by item 5 in your TA reset list — it doesn’t match my experience with the STA1520. The light should go from blinking to steady OR should go to a six-blinks-pause sequence (which is the code for the TA can’t communicate with the TiVo because the USB is disconnected).

After completing your reset list, you should see “Channel list received: Yes” near the bottom of DVR Diagnostics.

After ten years of TA frustration I found a permanent solution: Cut the cable and turn in the TA. Converted my Roamio to OTA and now streaming YouTube TV via a Fire TV Cube.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

If I was saddled with a TA I too would go the same route. I would have to either put up an aer9ial antenna or just live with YTTV locals. I must say I truly am a Comcast fan in regards to not needing a Tuning Adaptor.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

Chuck_IV said:


> ...What I do is unplug the TA from the TiVo, let TiVo tell me there is no TA, then reboot the TA, wait for it to go steady green and then reconnect it to the Tivo(I sometimes reboot the TiVo while waiting for the TA to reboot too). This always seems to work.
> ...


That is what I have done. Always worked until now.


dlfl said:


> Please post your location.
> 
> I'm puzzled by item 5 in your TA reset list - it doesn't match my experience with the STA1520....
> 
> ...After ten years of TA frustration I found a permanent solution: Cut the cable and turn in the TA. Converted my Roamio to OTA and now streaming YouTube TV via a Fire TV Cube.


(Cox Phoenix AZ)
Years ago soon after I got my TiVo & TA, I copied & pasted that 5 step list, probably found it on this forum!
I only pay attention to:
Unplug both
wait 3 min or more
plug in power
wait 3 min for more
plug in USB

I then usually got do something else for a while. It has worked most of the time. Occasionally I had to repeat the procedure.

If my TV is on when doing this, as soon as I unplug, I get a big pop-up saying: "No TA is connected."

After I finish & the TA green light is steady, I get a big pop-up saying: "A TA is connected."

Usually I do not leave TV on so, do not see those pop-ups.

Re cutting the cord.

I have been tempted & it is on my To-Do list.

There are so many streaming services so, I will have to list all the shows I want to get & figure out how many services I want to pay for & then which device (or may need 2 devices?) will let me stream everything I want. Also will need OTA antenna.

Until you mentioned it, I was unaware that TiVo Roamio can be converted. I thought I would have to junk it or sell it & buy a Bolt.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

The four-tuner base model Roamio can be configured for OTA (only). Can’t speak for the other Roamio models. The conversion went quite smoothly for me.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table

Only 4-tuner TiVo units (except the EDGE) are cable or OTA. Premiere XL should be ok also. Maybe.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

OK, My Roamio Pro, 6 tuner model cannot be converted to OTA.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

Update
After long talk with Cox Cable Card Dept. Rep, he suggested try a different T.A. (Can’t get new since they no longer make them but can get refurbished)

Today I picked up another one. Connected it & could not get it to boot, was getting the 8 blinks, pause & repeat. (This code means it needs authorization on the account) I called CC Dept. again & the rep tried for 1/2 hr. But could not due to an unplanned outage in my area. So TA was not receiving his signals. I still had TV service (Except the SDV channels) Internet & phone though.) I was to call back ~ 11:30PM.

I called 11:50PM & spent 1 hr.+ with another CC rep. Got it to blink steadily but never got solid Green light. He transferred me to Level 2 CC Dept. rep who also could not get past the steady blinking & could not read the TA from his end. 

Service call scheduled for Sunday PM.

One rep told me Cox will have a new T.A. with USB 3.0 probably in testing this May. Supposedly will be more advanced vs. current one.

IDK if my old TiVo Roamio Pro will be able to work with USB 3.0 or 3.1 since supposedly the USB for T.A.s is not backwards compatible as with computers.

And the saga, inconvenience & wasting my time continues.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

iconoclast said:


> Update
> After long talk with Cox Cable Card Dept. Rep, he suggested try a different T.A. (Can't get new since they no longer make them but can get refurbished)
> 
> Today I picked up another one. Connected it & could not get it to boot, was getting the 8 blinks, pause & repeat. (This code means it needs authorization on the account) I called CC Dept. again & the rep tried for 1/2 hr. But could not due to an unplanned outage in my area. So TA was not receiving his signals. I still had TV service (Except the SDV channels) Internet & phone though.) I was to call back ~ 11:30PM.
> ...


I'll believe a "new T.A. with USB 3.0" when I see it. 

Get a Fire TV 4K stick or Roku Ultra and start free-trialing YouTube TV. You'll probably be ready to tell Cox cable to pound sand before they get your TA working - and save money too.


----------



## elkyss (Mar 28, 2002)

I'm also COX in Phx and just started to have tuning adapter issues. I think there is something going on with their network, I received a postcard from them today:



> In the next week, we'' be performing routine maintenance on our network in you neighborhood that may impact your personal video devices such as Tivo or television sets that use COX provided CableCARD or tuning adapter.... ...Your other COX equipment like modems, routers and cable receivers should not be affected by this change.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

I got that postcard as well.


They didn't start the work yet. 
Next week.

My old TA was not getting SDV channels despite multiple reboots, as described. My replacement (won’t call it new) TA will not set up with the solid green light. So it remains unauthorized despite level 1 & level 2 Cox Cable Card reps trying to authorize it.

Last night was just steady blinking & late this PM it is back to the blink code: 8 blinks, pause & repeat …which means needs authorization. 

Tomorrow PM Tech will be here. Maybe there is an issue at the tap that somehow screws up just the SDV channels? Hard to believe & also that stopped the old TA from getting any SDV channels (which is the entire purpose of the TA!) and this same issue stopped the replacement TA from getting authorized.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

Still not fixed!

After almost 1.5 hrs. The Cox Home Tech, after making several phone calls for advice, found the issue. Problem is at the node, not the tap or in my house.
He checked the “EMMS Processed” on the Cable Card diagnostics screen.
From the TiVo Screen: TiVo/Settings & Messages/“Remote, Cable Card & Devices”/CableCard Decoder/CableCard Options (For Installer)/CableCard Menu/CableCard CA Screen/ EMMs Processed

My EMMs Processed = 0 and he said it s/b > 30.

This is messages received by the Cable Card & TA.
If it does not receive messages it cannot tune in SDV channels & TA cannot be “Provisioned/Authorized." That is why many attempts to Authorize have failed & I still get the 8 blink code or the steady blinking after they attempt to Authorize the TA.

After he discovered this EMMs issue, he went out to the tap again. (He had originally started at the tap & had said the signal was OK.) Now he did a different test where he shows a graph of my signal on his diagnostic device. He compared that with graphs stored on his phone that showed a “good” signal graph & a “bad” signal graph. My signal graph matched the bad one exactly!

So he emailed the tech that works on nodes & sent him a photo of my “bad” graph along with an explanation & opened a ticket. This was Sunday late PM.

What was supposed to happen was the other tech would fix the node & call me. Then my EMMs Processed (which I can easily check) would show a # > 30 & then I would call Cox Cable Card support yet again & they would provision/authorize my TA & this time it would work & I would finally get my SDV channels back again.

As of now, My EMMs Processed = 0…still.
After almost 2 more full days.

The ticket is still open & despite being told on the phone Monday 4:30 PM that the tech is working on the node right now, it apparently remains unfixed at the node.

Can any of you, with working TAs, quickly check your EMMs Processed & tell me if it is a # >30?


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

So no one here will check their "EMMs Processed?"


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

Supposedly the node was fixed & still no change. I restarted TiVo, reset TA, called Cox Cable Card Dept. & had them re-authorize/provision & still either 8 blink code or steady blink & never get the solid green light on TA.

IDK if their EMMs = 0 is b.s. or not.


Waiting on yet another tech to visit any minute.


----------



## Saguaro71 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm in Phoenix and I have a Bolt Vox 3TB with a Cox cable card and tuning adapter. I looked up my EMSS processed and it says zero.

Until last night I wasn't getting SDV channels either. Several days ago I stopped getting them, just after that I got that postcard from Cox saying they were doing maintenance soon and to expect outages so I thought maybe they started early. But after several days of restarting both the TA and the Tivo and before I got around to calling customer service, suddenly last night all my channels were back. The last restart I did was the day before.

I've gone the rounds with Cox and their equipment and technicians over the years, I feel your pain.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

I am in central Florida with Spectrum and an STA1520, my EMMs are also at zero and I have no issues with tuning adapter, I get all of my SDV channels. I know its a different company, but in case it's helpful ...


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm with Cox in Tucson and I have a Premiere. I had a brief outage of SDV channels last Sun/Mon but things are good now. I also received the postcard notifying me to expect outages.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

Update: T.A. “working” again! Works in the $hi##y way it has in the past where it loses most of the SDV Chanels daily despite timer restart daily @ 7AM. Usually lose some by mid evening & almost always by late night.

BTW, the tech told me that it is not necessary to disconnect/reconnect the USB or to wait 3 minutes. To reset the T.A. need only unplug power for ~ 10 seconds. I think he is correct.

So the 3rd tech visit (2 techs this visit) started with another T.A & again it failed to Authorize & got either 8 blink code or after attempts to Authorize… steady blink.
Finally the tech figured out signal to TA s/b -10 to +10 dBmV & mine was +13. Said cannot “lock in” if not in the correct range. Something else (Can't read my handwriting!) S/b 28 or higher & mine was 26.

They installed an attenuating filter {-10dB, “FAM-10”} & now I’m @ + 3 dBmV & 36.

TA finally got the solid green light but EMMs = 8 Not > 30 & it has remained either 0, 4 or 8 but still I reset it daily since lose the SDV channels 1-2x/day. So I’m back to where I was b4 this issue happened. (Crappy TA)

So, it appears that the need for EMMs to be > 30 is complete B.S.

Just after I restart TA EMMS Processed=0 & eventually gets up to 4 or sometimes 8. IDK what it would be if the *@$!! TA worked as it is supposed to work where you need NOT restart daily & it keeps the SDV channels for months. Maybe then the EMMS processed would accumulate & be a large #?

Cox Phoenix has a “free” weekend right now. HBO & Cinemax!
IDK if those are SDV channels or not. Of course, I am getting 0/21 of those channels. I will start a new thread on this issue.

Thanks to all who replied even those who just said to cut the cord, which is off topic & has already been in my future plans.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

The last tech also told me that in future, Cox plans to NOT support TiVo with TAs! IDK if true or when this will occur. Will Cox tell customers to rent their DVRs or else?

I know they have cloud DVR now & it is much better than their junk low storage DVRs of the past. But many of us have $$$$ invested in TiVo for bth the hardware & the lifetime service!


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

iconoclast said:


> The last tech also told me that in future, Cox plans to NOT support TiVo with TAs! IDK if true or when this will occur. Will Cox tell customers to rent their DVRs or else?


Almost all Cox techs and in store support people have said this to me for about 8 years.

The real answer is that yes, at some point Cox won't support TiVos. No one knows when.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

powrcow said:


> Almost all Cox techs and in store support people have said this to me for about 8 years.
> 
> The real answer is that yes, at some point Cox won't support TiVos. No one knows when.


The real answer is that it will happen when the FCC says it can happen.

In related news, my Roamio Plus/Tuning Adapter on Charter Spectrum in Raleigh, NC suddenly stopped being able to pull in the SDV channels as of this morning. Is anyone else on Spectrum currently experiencing this problem?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

If a Spectrum rep told me that “in the future they would not support TA’s” my response would be a hearty laugh and “when did you START supporting them?”.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

iconoclast said:


> OK, My Roamio Pro, 6 tuner model cannot be converted to OTA.


No. But it can be a storage server. Move any movies etc you'd like to always have available to stream stored there.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Unless they can provide all you pay for with a cablecard by itself they will have to include a TA


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The real answer is that it will happen when the FCC says it can happen.
> 
> In related news, my Roamio Plus/Tuning Adapter on Charter Spectrum in Raleigh, NC suddenly stopped being able to pull in the SDV channels as of this morning. Is anyone else on Spectrum currently experiencing this problem?


Mine still pulls "most" SDV channels. However, about a month or so ago they did something with VICE and now my TA doesn't think it even exists. It doesn't even show in the channel list.

I had a tech over about 3 weeks ago who said that it was a problem at the head end(which I already knew) and they were working on it and it would be back in a day or two.

Well, here we are 3 weeks later and nothing has changed. I will call them back but with the Coronavirus issues, I doubt anything gets resolved anytime soon.

Luckily it's just one channel at the moment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jshore (Aug 18, 2003)

hi! I have two Tivo Bolt VOX boxes with Cox cable here in Phoenix. About a month ago I started having issues with several SDV channels on living room Bolt. Was told to get a new cable card and tuning adapter and that didn't fix issue, and the issue was now on my bedroom Bolt, as well. Cox sent out a tech who was clueless, supposedly the issue was then sent to "Level 2 Video" who basically are not customer facing... but they were supposed to call me with update. Nothing. The maintenance that was supposed to happen between March 6-12th (according to a postcard) happened or didn't happen, no idea. Some channels started working off and on (137, 142, 326 for example) but others still give V52 error (205, 203) and don't work at all. So I just called Cox, and I am on the phone with customer care supervisor now who is saying they have sent out information that they will no longer be supporting these cable cards (she kept referring to them as ROVI boxes) and basically my Tivo will be bricked at some point but she doesn't know exact date. But supposedly a letter went out over a year ago that communicated this, but I never received a letter. Anyway, just curious if anyone else received any communication that our cable cards and TiVos were no longer going to be supported and capable of working with Cox Communications in Phoenix? Switching over to Contour with 6-tuner capability is another $40 a month. So looks like I am gonna be cutting the cord and going with YouTube or Hulu TV... bummed that each has a few key channels I don't wanna lose (AMC available on one but not other, BBC America available on one but not the other)


----------



## jshore (Aug 18, 2003)

Supposedly Tivo boxes will stop working with Cox as of April... according to Cox customer retention reps. Again, I assume they just mean that you can no longer get "technical support" (like any techs there ever had any helpful support) and possibly some SDV channels will not work or only work intermittently... find it inconceivable that suddenly our Tivo boxes would just stop working... but who knows...


----------



## Kobewan (Jan 27, 2011)

Cox PHX customer here too (Goodyear area) and getting frustrated. About a month ago, I lost SDV channels on my BOLT and my Roamio Pro. Tried the reboots recommended here and all the usual stuff (been a Cox and Tivo customer since 2011 so I've been through the struggles). Hadn't had time to address it and had to go away for 4 days, but when I returned from my trip, all was working with no intervention on my part. Then last week, I had to unplug the adapters to switch televisions (that is all that changed) and ever since I've not had SDV channels on each. Both tuning adapters simply blink incessantly. The Tivo's wont even recognize there is a tuning adapter. CableCards are working fine, just no SDV channels.

Called Cox and they ran me through the scripts (rebooting both, unplug and re-attach USB's, etc) but nothing happened. The confirmed the boxes are authorized and the "see them". They said, the next step was a in-house service, but they aren't doing in-house service because of COVID. I'm thinking it has to be an issue with the signal coming in since all the issues starting occurring around the time of the "work" in our area as advised via a post-card.

Anyone else have these issues? Just wondering what they changed during the "maintenance that specifically was going to effect people with tuning adapters? Is their such thing as too "hot" a signal and how would I check this?


----------



## RedWingsRULE! (Dec 16, 2002)

My Spectrum technician is here right not and cannot figure it out. I lost all SDV channels 3 nights ago. I got new TAs for both TiVos. Still no joy. If Spectrum has stopped support, I'm gonna be PISSED.


----------



## RedWingsRULE! (Dec 16, 2002)

3 hours later, office sending "hits" to TA and TiVo and remove/reinsert cable card, and bingo, all channels are back. I hope this helps someone else.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

FWIW mine has been “working” most days. I have timer set to cut power for 4 minutes every day @ 7AM.

Often some or all SDV Chanels not working again by evening.
When I want to record something in an SDV Chanel I have to remember to check an hour or so b4 the show is on & often unplug TA for 30 seconds & replug so that it restarts.

I have also witnessed the TA restarting itself at odd times for no apparent reason, which not only causes loss of SDV channels & ruins any SDV recoding in progress but also will stop a recording in progress on any non-SDV channel! IDK why. I have occasionally spot checked by going into the TA menu to see when last started & it s/b 7AM daily but sometimes I see some random PM time. So I know it has been doing this unscheduled restart, even if I am not watching TV to witness it. Not every day though. 

My Solution in the next few months will be to cut the cord.
Figure out what combination of OTA antenna, Streaming device(s), Streaming services will get me all the channels I desire & hopefully cost less than Cox Cable.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

RedWingsRULE! said:


> My Spectrum technician is here right not and cannot figure it out. I lost all SDV channels 3 nights ago. I got new TAs for both TiVos. Still no joy.


In my experience the most common problem with a TA (presuming it is not just DOA) tends to be the reverse path OOB channel. It is in the RF weeds (~10MHz) which is very noisy, and tends to see lots of attenuation (it is also why it uses a very noise tolerant encoding). If the TA cannot reliably communicate upstream it cannot reliably finish its various ongoing negotiations and perform properly in operation. And, it should be noted, the plant performance itself can vary over the day (a few dBmV change during the day is not unheard of). Sadly, occasionally, a TA will work, so one thinks everything is fine, but that is only until it eventually starts to fail all over again, which is just frustrating. Depending on the TA the diagnostic menus can show you the upstream power levels it is sending, which if they are in the mid 50's, you may be right on the edge of usability if anything else changes (note that it is power and SNR that matters, but you can only see the power levels from the TA side). In theory a HE engineer should be able to see the power and SNR received by the HE equipment, but AFAIK that type of information is not made available to techs (for DOCSIS the tools have been made available to techs to see such signal issues so they at least have some clue), resulting in them being, essentially, RF signal blind. In one case I found adding a reverse path amp "solved" the problem (which is just a mitigation, but at the time I did not care it was not the right fix, I just wanted the client to be happy(er) at the moment), but it clearly will not work for everyone for every case.

Tuning adapters may have been a necessary evil for operators that were trying to minimize their CAPEX, but I have rarely found anyone that think they were ever the ideal solution. But when your bonus is on the line you make the decision that reduces the CAPEX.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

jshore said:


> Supposedly Tivo boxes will stop working with Cox as of April... according to Cox customer retention reps. Again, I assume they just mean that you can no longer get "technical support" (like any techs there ever had any helpful support) and possibly some SDV channels will not work or only work intermittently... find it inconceivable that suddenly our Tivo boxes would just stop working... but who knows...


unless fcc changed something that will not happen


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Just an update to my post (#22) above from back in March. After several attempts to get Spectrum to fix the TA problem, I just gave up. There really weren't many SDV channels I cared about, and the ones I did I would occasionally use the Spectrum streaming app.

I have been periodically trying to reconnect the TA to see if it would work, and last night (4 months later) it finally started working again. I'm pretty sure that the problem was never the TA itself, as it always appeared to boot up properly and connect to the TiVo correctly, it just wouldn't pull in any SDV channels.

After looking through the diagnostics, the SDV channels are now coming through at much lower frequencies than they used to (used to come through in the 600s and 700s MHz and they now come in down in the 200s MHz range). So Spectrum must have changed the frequencies for the SDV channels in my area back in March and neglected to let the Tuning Adapters know about the change. I had a feeling that they were doing network stuff around that same time because my modem signal levels have been much improved since around the same time in March.

I guess maybe someone else in my area with a TiVo finally got them to fix the problem. The clueless first-level tech that showed up couldn't figure it out. It's probably something that a higher level network engineer was needed for, but the first-level tech was unwilling to escalate my TiVo problem up the chain. I probably should have filed an FCC complaint about it months ago, but it just wasn't worth the effort for me.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Just an update to my post (#22) above from back in March. After several attempts to get Spectrum to fix the TA problem, I just gave up. There really weren't many SDV channels I cared about, and the ones I did I would occasionally use the Spectrum streaming app.
> 
> I have been periodically trying to reconnect the TA to see if it would work, and last night (4 months later) it finally started working again. I'm pretty sure that the problem was never the TA itself, as it always appeared to boot up properly and connect to the TiVo correctly, it just wouldn't pull in any SDV channels.
> 
> ...


LOL, yeah not caring much helps a lot when dealing with Spectrum TA issues. And it's (almost) always not the TA itself that is the problem. I lived with Spectrum TA issues and ineptitude for ten years until I cut the cord last November. I'm now a happy YouTube TV user and will never return to cable TV. Their business practices alone are enough to keep me away, even without TA problems.


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

dlfl said:


> I'll believe a "new T.A. with USB 3.0" when I see it.
> 
> Get a Fire TV 4K stick or Roku Ultra and start free-trialing YouTube TV. You'll probably be ready to tell Cox cable to pound sand before they get your TA working - and save money too.


You are correct. Cable is so last century. I "cut the cord" with DirecTV 30 months ago after 20 years and never looked back. I keep my TiVo for the local OTA channels.


----------



## 1985BearsFan (Sep 15, 2013)

iconoclast said:


> I have had trouble with the Cox TA (STA-1520) for years.
> 
> Last couple years I put it in a timer to power off for 4 minutes @ 7 AM & back on 7:04 AM. Last month or so I still lose my SDV Chanels by mid-late evening. So, occasionally I will manually reset:
> Tuning Adapter Reset:
> ...


Thank you so very much for these instructions! I live in Phoenix and have service through Cox. I also have a Roamio Pro, a Roamio, and a Bolt. Several months ago, the Roamio failed to recognize the tuning adapter. Oddly, I seemed to receive the channels I regularly watch. For that reason, and because that particular Roamio doesn't get much use, I ignored the problem. Last weekend, I finally had enough of the blinking light on the TA. I called TiVo first. Of course, TiVo ended up blaming Cox and told me to call Cox. After more than an hour of an online chat with Cox, they wanted to send someone to my home. Having been through that merry-go-round before, I told them I didn't want a service call and decided that I would do some more troubleshooting on my own. Ultimately, I ran across this thread and today tried your suggested method. It worked perfectly for me--no more blinking light on the TA, and I now seem to receive all channels, including the switched video channels! Thank you again!!!!!


----------

